# recherche logiciel pour faire du c++ !



## sam291 (16 Octobre 2008)

bonjour, donc le nom de ce topic est parlant, je cherche de facon assez urgente un logiciel pour coder en c++, où je puisse utiliser les librairies Qt pour mes études.

Je remercie les personnes connaissant le ou les logiciels permettant de faire cela.


----------



## dmo95 (17 Octobre 2008)

Je suppose que tu es sur Mac... L'environnement de développement sur Apple est Xcode, tu pourras le télécharger sur le site d'Apple dans la section développeur. Ceci étant tu peux coder du C++ et utilisé un ToolKit sur un éditeur de texte...  mais il te faudra installer les librairies... de toi même !


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2008)

Xcode est aussi disponible sur ton DVD de Mac OSX mais sur le site d'Apple tu auras la dernière version nécessitant toutefois un Go de données à télécharger.


----------



## grumff (18 Octobre 2008)

En alternative t'as Eclipse CDT.


----------



## Eul Mulot (18 Octobre 2008)

Sinon CodeBlocks, bon perso j'utilise XCode, mais là où je suis en TP c'est CodeBlock, assez sympa (quand le serveur de l'UT fait pas de la merde).

J'ai pas trop poussé l'utilisation de CodeBlocks, mais sinon si tu es habitué à XCode tu vas être super rapidement dans le bain.


----------

